# New NATO type gas cans



## bunkerbob

Found a great deal on 'brand new' NATO gas cans, 4 for $130 free ship right now, they are backordered until Feb. The backorder confirms the no shipping costs. They also have the spout for $25 and will put in gas can box so you do not have to pay shipping on it also. 
Local retailers have metal 5gal GI style Blitz cans for $39 + tax, and I don't think they are as good, and you still have to buy the spout.
Here's the link... Deutsche Optik;Optics and Military Collectibles:Binoculars, military binoculars, rangefinder, compass, nautical antiques, ships clocks, magnifiers, militaria, military watches, Optolyth, Ollech & Wajs, Sinn, pocket watch and military surplus


----------



## bunkerbob

bunkerbob said:


> Found a great deal on 'brand new' NATO gas cans, 4 for $130 free ship right now, they are backordered until Feb. The backorder confirms the no shipping costs. They also have the spout for $25 and will put in gas can box so you do not have to pay shipping on it also.
> Local retailers have metal 5gal GI style Blitz cans for $39 + tax, and I don't think they are as good, and you still have to buy the spout.
> Here's the link... Deutsche Optik;Optics and Military Collectibles:Binoculars, military binoculars, rangefinder, compass, nautical antiques, ships clocks, magnifiers, militaria, military watches, Optolyth, Ollech & Wajs, Sinn, pocket watch and military surplus


Follow up on this, they didn't get the cans as expected. Hum! They received surplus ones instead, I'm not sure if it was a come on or not. I talked to a lady there and she said they are still trying to get them. Hum!!
I cancelled my order.


----------



## NaeKid

Good to know ... 

I normally just visit the local stores and snag the jerrycans when I need 'em.


----------



## cruelhandchris

They do have an amazing moon phase chronograph for only 3100 though!!


----------

